# Dave - How about a Garmin-compatible stem faceplate?



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Dave,

Does Ritchey have any plans for a Garmin-compatible stem faceplate for holding an Edge computer. Take note of how popular the new K-Edge mount is, and then imagine how much more elegant it would be if integrated into a WCS stem faceplate. It would be awesome. No need to come right out and say so if you having something in the works. Just a wink will do. :thumbsup:


----------

